
The advantages of building your website from scratch - ekingr
https://hackernoon.com/the-advantages-of-building-your-website-from-scratch-da5748a1baaf#.bnn43rnf5
======
anngrant
Those are really great advantages, but creating a website from the very
scratch is a time-consuming process. When I was setting up a website for my
law company, I wanted a lot of flexibility. I should admit, I'm a techie
person who knows how to code. Though I was looking for a tool that would allow
me to customize a ready-made template in order to save much time. By accident,
I discovered this amazing website builder that offers really breath-taking
templates - [https://www.templatemonster.com/moto-
cms-3-templates.php](https://www.templatemonster.com/moto-cms-3-templates.php)
. Works great for me.

